# Segmenting spreadsheet



## kweinert (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know if we have a section for files, but I've attached a spreadsheet here for computing segments.

You set up your saw kerf and accuracy (rounding to the nearest ...) and then for each layer you enter number of segments, inner diameter, and outer diameter.

From that you'll get the cut angle, board width, segment length, and the board width for both a wrap cut (where the grain follows around the layer) and a flip cut (where the grain changes direction with each segment.)

You can also enter the material type and thickness. It's not used in any calculation but it's useful if you print it out and take it to the shop with you.

I'm pretty confident in the wrap board length but I'd cut long for the flip board length. I need to use this before I can verify that the calculation is correct.

I have entered all the values from my manually computed segments for my 'fading' bowl and came up with the same values I used when I built the bowl so I'm pretty confident that the actual segment information is correct.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 30, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I don't know if we have a section for files, but I've attached a spreadsheet here for computing segments.
> 
> You set up your saw kerf and accuracy (rounding to the nearest ...) and then for each layer you enter number of segments, inner diameter, and outer diameter.
> 
> ...


I like it. I use a different one, that I don't have to think as much. It doesn't use a spreadsheet. I can see where this could be very helpful.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 30, 2017)

I draw the 1/2 profile of the vessel first and draw in the layers so I know I have enough overlap. At that point in time it's just a few measurements and all the fiddly work is done with this one. Different techniques for different people.

And yes, this one doesn't do well for material computation when you have something like a spiral pattern - it's not that sophisticated. The segment info would still be good though.

I also like this one because you don't have to have the same number of segments on each layer. There are certainly a lot of things that could be done to it in order to make it more professional but I just wanted to get rid of doing the math all the time. That's what computers are good for, right? :)


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2017)

This explains why I don't do segments...my head hurt just looking at it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2017)

Moved this to the classroom, Ken. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

